# Dreipunktzange Spinnerachsen aus draht biegen



## steffen.u (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo Boardies

Ich bin momentan am überlegen/suchen , wie sich spinnerachsen ( vor allem das Auge/öhr ) am besten herstellen lassen. dabei bin ich neben verschiedensten vorrichtungen zu einem tip mit einer dreipunktzange ??? gekommen. ich habe keine wirkliche vorstellung wie das teil funktioniert , noch wie es aussieht , wenn ich die tips richtig deute ,kommt das teil aus dem dentalbereich und wird dort wohl zum exakten drahtbiegen verwendet.

Hat Jemand einen tip für mich , wäre das teil für diesen zweck geeignet

Tschüss Steffen


----------



## TeddyT (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Dreipunktzange Spinnerachsen aus draht biegen*

Moin Steffen,

das Teil kenne ich auch nicht, ich biege meine "Augen" immer mit einer normalen Rundzange. Das funktioniert eigentlich sehr gut.
Gruß Frank


----------



## Big Troll (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Dreipunktzange Spinnerachsen aus draht biegen*

Moin Steffen,
ja diese Zange ist dafür ideal! #6
Du kannst Ösen und Bögen mit unterschiedlichen Radien exakt damit biegen.

Ist schwer zu beschreiben, aber frag` beim nächsten Dentallabor oder beim Augenoptiker mal danach, die zeigen sie Dir sicherlich!

Ich habe mir meine Zange mal auf einem Jahrmarkt oder Flohmarkt, an einem Stand der Scheren und diverse Dentalinstrumente anbietet, für ca. 10,- D-Mark gekauft. 
In "Fachkatalogen" kosten diese Zangen 40.- bis 60.- Euros!
Meine Bewertung: Besonders empfehlenswert!


----------



## steffen.u (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Dreipunktzange Spinnerachsen aus draht biegen*

Hallo Troll und Teddy

Danke für Eure antworten:
Habe nach der zange "gegoogelt" >>> einen  " griffigen" artikel zu dem teil , bzw. einen anbieter habe ich nicht gefunden , bleibt als alternative , die rundzange oder ein "richtiges" Tool.

Tschüss Steffen


----------



## axel krepper (8. August 2009)

*AW: Dreipunktzange Spinnerachsen aus draht biegen*

Hallo,Drahtbieger!
Das Ding heisst Dreifingerzange oder auch Adererzange,
gibt es in klein und gross,auch bei e..y!
Gruss,Axel.


----------



## Jose (8. August 2009)

*AW: Dreipunktzange Spinnerachsen aus draht biegen*

kannte ich auch nicht, schau ich mir mal an.
APROPOS: kennt einer ein bezahlbares werkzeug, mit dem man draht schneiden kann, OHNE dass ein scharfer quetschgrat entsteht?

ich biege mir meine no-knots selber, ärger mich aber immer über die scharfen schnittkanten.
hat einer 'ne idee?


----------



## stefano89 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Dreipunktzange Spinnerachsen aus draht biegen*

Glaube nicht, dass es sowas gibt, höchstens man schmilzt den Draht ab. Oder auch einfach nach dem Abknipsen erhitzen, bis das Ende schmilzt.
Meine Ösen biege ich immer um einen Nagel, jenachdem wie groß ich die Öse will wähle ich die Dicke des Nagels. Einfach per Hand den Draht grob um den Nagel biegen und dann mit einer Rohrzange möglichst dicht hinter dem Nagel die beiden Enden zusammenquetschen, das zieht die Öse dann um den Nagel zusammen und ergibt eine exakt runde Öse, die immer gleichgroß wird. 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## bernie (8. August 2009)

*AW: Dreipunktzange Spinnerachsen aus draht biegen*

Moin,
schau mal HIER:
http://www.tacklemaker.com/home.html
DAS ist professionell.


----------



## Bobster (8. August 2009)

*AW: Dreipunktzange Spinnerachsen aus draht biegen*

Den Tacklemaker darf ich auch mein eigen nennnen.
Ein einfach geniales Teil und er ist jeden Euronen wert.

Uneingeschränkt empfehlbar.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. August 2009)

*AW: Dreipunktzange Spinnerachsen aus draht biegen*



Jose schrieb:


> kannte ich auch nicht, schau ich mir mal an.
> APROPOS: kennt einer ein bezahlbares werkzeug, mit dem man draht schneiden kann, OHNE dass ein scharfer quetschgrat entsteht?


Dremel mit Trennscheibe! #6
(die günstigen Plagiate tuns auch oder sogar besser)


----------



## stefano89 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Dreipunktzange Spinnerachsen aus draht biegen*

Oh mann, machst du etwa für jede Kürzung des Drahtes das Ding an???
Wär mir viel zu umständlich...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. August 2009)

*AW: Dreipunktzange Spinnerachsen aus draht biegen*



Bobster schrieb:


> Den Tacklemaker darf ich auch mein eigen nennnen.
> Ein einfach geniales Teil und er ist jeden Euronen wert.


Was kostet so ein Teil?


----------



## Jose (9. August 2009)

*AW: Dreipunktzange Spinnerachsen aus draht biegen*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dremel mit Trennscheibe!





stefano89 schrieb:


> Wär mir viel zu umständlich...



ist eine möglichkeit, aber ist mir auch zu mühselig. muss noch was anderes geben. ich geh mal zu einem dentaltechniker, wenn der die schulter zuckt...


----------



## blackperl (10. August 2009)

*AW: Dreipunktzange Spinnerachsen aus draht biegen*

Servus zusammen

auch mal ein Beitrag von einem Neuen. 
Die Adererzange ist schon ein gutes Teil, aber auch nicht ganz einfach damit umzugehen braucht ein bisschen Übung. Es passiert nämlich ganz schnell daß man einen zu starken Knick macht und eine Sollbruchstelle hat (also von neuem anfangen muß). Du solltest auch darauf achten Dir die richtige Zange zu zulegen, gibt verschiedene Backendurchmesser, mann kann nicht mit jeder Zange so kleine Ösen biegen. Von den billigen würd ich Dir abraten sind aus sehr weichen Metallen gefertigt und bekommen dadurch Einkerbungen und die Backen biegen sich auf und es macht dann keinen Spaß mehr damit zu Arbeiten.
Bei dem Abtrennen wirste wohl auch nicht um das Entgraten herum kommen selbst nicht wenn Du eine Trennscheibe verwendest, es entsteht immer ein Grat kenn mich da a bisserl aus ( bin a *****nspangler / Zahntechniker).
Hoffe konnt Dir a bisserl weiter helfen

Grüße aus Bayer

Tobi


----------



## Jose (10. August 2009)

*AW: Dreipunktzange Spinnerachsen aus draht biegen*



blackperl schrieb:


> Hoffe konnt Dir a bisserl weiter helfen


danke Tobi, dann kann ich mir den weg ja sparen.


----------



## Bobster (10. August 2009)

*AW: Dreipunktzange Spinnerachsen aus draht biegen*

Moin,
aufgrund des Interesses, hier mal ein link zu einer
der besten, deutschsprachigen Seiten zu diesem Thema,
mit link über und um den Tacklemaker:
http://buse.alfahosting.org/V1/inde...c=view&id=1895&catid=26&limit=6&limitstart=12

In diesem Tröt wird eigentlich jede Frage beantwortet.
Falls doch der eine oder andere noch Fragen zu dieser Maschine hat, kann er sich bei mir melden.

Wie gesagt, ich benutze den Tacklemaker seit einiger Zeit
und freue mich jetzt schon auf die Zeit in der der
Tacklemaker wieder mehr zum Einsatz kommt.
Winterzeit - Köderbauzeit.

p.s. Kostenpunkt; ca. 80,- €


----------



## Jose (10. August 2009)

*AW: Dreipunktzange Spinnerachsen aus draht biegen*

zu meinem problem draht OHNE quetschgrat habe ich beim bummeln in der werkzeugabteilung die FAST perfekte lösung gefunden: eine *Drahtseilzange*

ein paar tests mit büroklammern vor ort und jetzt zuhause mit meinem material edelstahlschweißdraht 0,8-1,6 und federstahl 0,6 haben mich überzeugt:
die trennstellen sind rechtwinklig glatt OHNE mittigen scharfen quetschgrat, wie es beim trennen mit seitenschneider & co. passiert. im prinzip ginge auch eine blechschere, wenn die nicht... hab ich oft versucht, der draht knickt ab und alles ist verwurschtelt. bäh!

die drahtseilzange schert ab statt zu quetschen. das isses. punkt.
ich hab für die zange 19,- € gegeben, war aber auch ne apotheke.

wem das OT erscheint hier noch mein knöchelchen. ich biege ösen mit einer feinen rundzange, backen mit unterschiedlichem durchmesser. klappt bestens, auch für feinste no-knots, nur der scharfe quetschgrat... 
hier die vielen worte noch mal grafisch:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. August 2009)

*AW: Dreipunktzange Spinnerachsen aus draht biegen*

Danke, guter Hinweis mit der Zange! #6


----------

